# Suche Logo



## mariob (20 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich brauche für wenig Geld ein kleines Logo!, 24V, Ausgang egal, das Ding muß nicht viel können, es genügt also auch ein altes 0BA0.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Verpolt (20 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Geh doch mal die "üblichen Verdächtigen"  durch.

E-Bucht, Amazon, Conrad, Völkner,Siemens, Private Kleinanzeigen


----------



## mariob (20 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
also wenn ich das so in der Bucht sehe, frage ich mich was die Jungs dort so rauchen... Da kriegt man ja hier zwei noch gutgehende 21x CPUs dafür.
Danke fürs Lesen, aber das isses nicht wert, wenn jemand was hat ist das nett, ich tausche auch gegen irgendwas, (gebrauchte FU, Initiatoren, Eberle Reste).

Gruß
Mario


----------



## winnman (20 Dezember 2010)

ich glaub ich hab noch ne alte Logo rumliegen, was willst den springen lassen dafür?


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Dezember 2010)

Eine Moeller Easy hilft Dir wahrscheinlich nicht?


----------



## mariob (21 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
und danke, geht im Prinzip auch, warte aber mal bitte, der winnman hat eventuell was passendes.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Markus Rupp (21 Dezember 2010)

ich habe exakt das was du suchst hier:

LOGO 24VDC 6ED1 052-2CC00-0BA5


Dazu habe ich noch nen 4DI/4DO-EH da:

6ED1 055-1FB00-0BA1

Melde dich bei interesse einfach mit nem Angebot


----------



## winnman (22 Dezember 2010)

hallo mariob,

bin erst heute zum nachschauen gekommen:

24V hab ich leider keine übrige mehr rumliegen nur 1 x 230V RC 0BA2

Von den anderen Versionen hätte ich zwar noch jeweilse eine in 24V, die muss ich aber aufheben, da wir keinen Promer haben und ich immer wider Card´s im Büro beschreiben muss die zum Kunden gesendet werden.

Allerdings: eine "Alte" Möller hab ich noch, das Schulungsmodell, mit Simulationstastern, . . . könntest du für EUR 20,00 + Versand haben aber ohne Programmierkabel (Ich glaub da ist auch ein Steckernetzteil dran, da hab ich jetzt nicht nachgesehen) Auch die Original CD sollte noch wo rumliegen.

Sorry


----------



## jabba (23 Dezember 2010)

hab noch eine
LOGO! 24L 
6ED1053-1CA00-0BA1,
12*24V In, 8*0,3A Transistor Out
wurde für die ersten versuche nur zu Testzwecken eingesetzt.
würd dafür 25€ incl Versand vorschlagen.


----------

